#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-18
<wisag0d> 有誰是使用Ubuntu 11.10嗎？我蠻想知道這代的變化的。
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-19
<jackden> 大家早安!
<wisag0d> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-20
<fdf> ???
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-21
<oh_no> h
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-22
<Wiky> fs
<yao_ziyuan> Created a Chrome bug report to call for implementation of browser-specific proxy settings in addition to using the operating system's proxy settings. 
<yao_ziyuan> Please voice your support in the comments section! http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=101249
<layerbase> hello anyone here?
<layerbase> 有人在么~~~~~~~BSD ISO文件哪位有请BT下咯
#ubuntu-tw 2011-10-23
<layerbase> 这里就这么冷么？
<Wiky> ...
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-16
<phong_> hi 
<phong_> any chinese here?
<phong_> hello?
<phong_> hello????????/
<simplew> hi
<phong_> i hav question
<phong_> please help me..how to translate this in english: http://tinypic.com/r/2nalo9h/6
<phong_> only 4 words
<phong_> thanks
<darkx> hi~
<phong_> hi
<phong_> darkx, can u help me translate this? http://tinypic.com/r/2nalo9h/6
<phong_> in english what it meant
<darkx> phong_: i'm sorry that i can't recongize the chinese charactors on it :(
<phong_> oh
<phong_> can u zoom it?
<darkx> it seems a kind of old chinese fonts 
<phong_> oh
<darkx> from many years ago
<darkx> hundreds of yeats
<BV1AL> the name of empiror Chien-Long
<darkx> 愛新覺羅？
<BV1AL> the two characters in right Chien-Long
<BV1AL> 乾隆
<darkx> 喔喔
<BV1AL> but the left two not identified
<phong_> oh
<phong_> i thought left 2 is obvious
<phong_> it is bottom of a bow
<phong_> small bow
<darkx> BV1AL: 好像是"乾隆愛物"?
<phong_> BV1AL, i fu try hard u might know
<phong_> want me to send u the big picture of it?
<BV1AL> ok
<BV1AL> darkx: 看不懂左邊兩字
<darkx> BV1AL: http://www.artww.com/evaluate/show-14668
<BV1AL> the upper left looks like å­£ ?
<darkx> 看起來是了...乾隆的玩具會刻的東西XD
<phong_> get the file
<phong_> i dcc send
<phong_> so u think it's an emperor name?
<BV1AL> the right side is Cheing-Long , no problem
<darkx> phong_: i guess, it means : Chien-Long's collection
<BV1AL> from the Ching Dynasty
<phong_> oh
<phong_> it's a brand name?
<phong_> not really a king name?
<BV1AL> the emperor's name
<phong_> oh
<phong_> i wish u know the first 2
<phong_> lol
<phong_> too old chars
<BV1AL> the fourth emperor of Ching
<phong_> BV1AL, are you in china now?
<darkx> phong_: but, in fact, it not the real name of the empeor lol
<BV1AL> no, I'm Taiwanese
<darkx> it's "年號"
<darkx> the ID for the emperor 
<phong_> i want to have a chinese girl as gf
<phong_> not many at where i live
<phong_> chiense girls are beutifu
<darkx> haha
<darkx> phong_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qianlong_Emperor 
<darkx> He took the era name of Qianlong (乾隆)
<darkx> in Cing Dynasty, people use the era name instead of the name of emperor
<phong_> i see
<phong_> darkx, in the old day, the king has so many wife right?
<phong_> wives*
<phong_> he's lucky
<phong_> he can have sex with many ladies
<phong_> and he can choose pretty ladies he likes to be with
<darkx> yes
<phong_> i wish i can fuck many girls ;)
<phong_> it's very pleasurable
<darkx> haha
<darkx> maybe you can take a travel to Tailand, men there can have four wives
<tojo> 嗨，有人在嗎？
<darkx> tojo: hi
<darkx>  /who tojo 
#ubuntu-tw 2012-10-18
<sterr> hello
<darkx> world
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-14
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
<bazhangsuckershi> bazhang, you mother suck shit cunt face, fuck your mother butt you fucking gay dick sucker
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-15
<Justin_K> quit
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-18
<coolmouse> 有人吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2013-10-20
<psychologe> 聊天室的伙伴们，大家好。
<psychologe> 有人升到13.10了吗？我昨天升了，但是wifi遇到一些小问题
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-13
<slchen> 請問有什麼工具可以偵測某個程式正在啟動，並在它之前啟動另一個程式？ 例如我如果執行 freerdp, 系統就自動啟動 pcscd, 讓我可以使用smartcard. 如果都沒有人使用了, 就把 pcscd 關掉, 而不用在開機時就啟動pcscd
#ubuntu-tw 2014-10-15
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-14
<test> test
<Guest5957> @@"
<ulot0> 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，请问用脚本应该怎么实现？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-15
<ulot0> 我有时候会同时打开很多个终端，且都会切换到ROOT权限下，但每个终端运行的命令都是持续的不同的命令，用脚本应该怎么实现？
<ulot0> 有没有人帮帮我
<eggfarmstory> 我想找段子手帮忙推游戏！
<eggfarmstory> 分成50%收入
<eggfarmstory> EggFarmStory@gmail.com
<ulot0> gnome-terminal -e 'bash -c "echo "123456" | sudo ping 192.168.1.1"'&     请教 ，这条命令是正确的吗？
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-16
<plenjf> 有没有人推荐个《字幕合并到视频》的软件？？？？？
<adaam> ffmpeg ?
<Mac__> Good morning
#ubuntu-tw 2015-10-18
<koko_> hi there!
<koko_> ?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-17
<gtbh> haha
<gtbh> ls
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-21
<sdfs> hello ?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-10-22
<ch0u> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2019-10-16
<emfipp> 中華民國臺澎金馬地區有沒有比較知名的搜索引擎？
<emfipp> （谷歌雅虎等不算）
